# Want some information about working in HK



## amazingmaboroshi (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi All~ 
my name is Mirah. 
I'm Indonesian, fresh graduated this July 1st. 
I'm looking for any jobs in HK right now, and some want me to include the salary expectation. 

Could any of you help me?
How much is it? (like if it can cover house renting, daily expenses ,etc.) 

Thank youuu sooo much!


----------

